# Herd of Moose



## Crayman (Jul 30, 2009)

I scored some very nice moose antler :biggrin:, the lady who I got them from wanted some pens, so I made a few and she bought 4 :wink: the 2 click and 2 Europeans. The European with the Marine emblem went to Seattle to my cousins son who just got back from his second tour of Iraq.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pens, Craig!!

I have never worked with moose antler.  Is the flat part suitable for a pen, or do you just use the "round" part. (As you can tell, I am an antler expert!!)

Appreciate any feedback as I have a guy that would like us to sell it on "exotics" and I have no clue if its a good or bad idea!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW that's a lot of antler!


----------



## Hillbilly (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea, I've herd of em. 

Nice Pens! Great Work!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian,

Those are horses, they have no antlers.

(Yes, HAPPY to help!!)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 30, 2009)

> Brian,
> 
> Those are horses, they have no antlers.
> 
> (Yes, HAPPY to help!!)



Ed. with help like yours, who needs...


----------



## louisbry (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice looking moose pens!


----------



## Crayman (Jul 31, 2009)

Ed, the flats are OK to work with, they are only thick enough, the one's I have, for slims and Euro's, the edges and tines are good for most style's. the I did both El Grande (not pictured) and JR Gent. The 2 small were thicker than the larger,no real plam / flat area. The palm has more marrow than a deer antler, the edge and tine are simliar to deer antler, but all of it turns nice, just a little CA to fill in the marrow before sanding


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Craig!!


----------



## stoneman (Jul 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Nice pens, Craig!!
> 
> I have never worked with moose antler.  Is the flat part suitable for a pen, or do you just use the "round" part. (As you can tell, I am an antler expert!!)
> 
> Appreciate any feedback as I have a guy that would like us to sell it on "exotics" and I have no clue if its a good or bad idea!!!



Ed,
I've used quite a bit of moose antler and like it. Of course, I am bias because I hunt for moose sheds each spring. In general I find the round tines are much like deer antler. The roundish edge on one side of the palm is part marrow but can make neat pens if the marrow is well soaked with CA. While the flat palm can be used depending on its thickness, it is basically a marrow sandwich with lots of marrow between two thin layers of "bone". This part eats a lot of CA and takes a little more patience and finesse. Finally, moose sheds vary a lot. Some have many and long tine areas that yield quite a bit of solid bone. Others have few and/or short tines and are mostly palm. By the way, the base of some moose antlers is quite large diameter and is suitable for some larger projects like bottle stoppers, shaving brushes, etc. This area is also usually quite solid. Hope this helps. If you are interested further, PM me and I'll post or e-mail some different pens I've made of moose antler.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2009)

Those are lovely pens, good score with the antler and sales Craig!


----------

